# Nuevas baterias ecologicas para ups´s



## capitanp (Abr 7, 2009)

Nuevas baterias ecologicas para ups´s


----------



## mabauti (Abr 7, 2009)

oye capi, las fotos salieron medio borrosas, eso parece un ladrillo ( tabique); espero que las puedas subir de nuevo.


----------



## santiago (Abr 7, 2009)

jajajajajajajja ajajajajajajajaa
que hdp me mato 

saludos


----------



## capitanp (Abr 7, 2009)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> oye capi, las fotos salieron medio borrosas, eso parece un ladrillo ( tabique); espero que las puedas subir de nuevo.



las fotos no son mias la encontre en internet


----------



## Dano (Abr 8, 2009)

Jajajaj muy buenas las fotos....

Eso se llama no tener ganas de laburar.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 8, 2009)

WTF!

Y ahora, que pasa con las industrias de ahora, les da flojera la crisis o que, que ganas de chambear, o es que aun estan festejando fin de año y no pueden diferenciar las baterias de plomo con un ladrillo de tan pedos.

saludos.


----------

